# Teaser Shots : Podschelne Stove Works and Welding Model 721



## Corie (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's a few sneak peaks.  I will be finishing up fab work friday night, and she will be installed and running by Sunday morning.


----------



## Corie (Oct 17, 2006)

Uno mas!


----------



## webbie (Oct 17, 2006)

My goodness, you could buy that extendaflue biz, and go to town.


----------



## Roospike (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah ........... Do we have launch ? T- 10 , 9 , 8 , 7 , 6 ................


----------



## Corie (Oct 17, 2006)

I noticed two things in that first picture. 

1) I'm more bald than I thought.

2) You can see the Harley in the background


----------



## DonCT (Oct 17, 2006)

Yea, I almost couldn't see the stove because of the glare ;-P

But seriously, that looks SWEET! I can't wait to see how it performs.


----------



## Roospike (Oct 17, 2006)

DonCT said:
			
		

> Yea, I almost couldn't see the stove because of the glare ;-P
> 
> But seriously, that looks SWEET! I can't wait to see how it performs.


Well normally performance is great, less hair gives you less wind recentest . 

*O'* you were talking about the stove . ;-) 

* FIRE IT UP !*


----------



## DonCT (Oct 17, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> Well normally performance is great, less hair gives you less wind recentest .
> 
> *O'* you were talking about the stove . ;-)



Experience or rumor-monging????


----------



## Roospike (Oct 17, 2006)

DonCT said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew u were going to ask .......... %-P


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 17, 2006)

that's incredible im guessing you made that stove yourself? cant Waite to see more pictures.

thanks
Jason


----------



## TruePatriot (May 3, 2008)

Corie,

Congratulations!  VERY impressive!

But as was mentioned, your "public" awaits--when are you going to answer all those fine folks' questions?  The vocational teacher using your stove as a model would be a nice "feather in your cap," especially when you sit down with the Venture Capitalist types, to found (and fund) "Coriebuilt Stoveworks."  Or, how about "Coridonne Stoveworks"?  ("Coridonne" sounds more upmarket, no?  And now, with VC at least temporarily sidelined....  Okay, I used to write advertising--I admit it.) 

It's also VERY impressive that you got on Miller's site, period!  I get the Miller email bulletins (I have an older Millermatic 150).  The peeps that post their projects there are topshelf--you're in good company.

Again, good for you!

When can we expect some burn time/output reports--next heating season?

Peter


----------

